# If you question having a backup camera at a wedding...



## Lyncca (Sep 15, 2009)

The last two weddings I was at, something happened to the lead photographer's camera while the bride was still getting ready.

The first, he dropped his Canon Mark II (ouch!) and busted it up on the hotel room bathroom floor and the second her mirror just came unattached for absolutely no reason in her Canon 50D while at the beauty salon.

I sat there even as 2nd shooter thanking my lucky stars that I had a backup camera (they were also prepared with backup).

Just another reminder to all those wanting to shoot weddings! :mrgreen:


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 15, 2009)

2 cameras out at the start of the day???  Ouch!  Must've been a really bad day for her!


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 15, 2009)

No, two different photographers, two different weddings (in a row), two different cameras, right at the start.

Maybe I won't spread that around, people might start to think I am bad luck!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 15, 2009)

Canon... sheesh. 

Sorry, but hey - it was a wide open rip, someone had to take it!

Good points there, and things like that can and obviously do happen... Shooting a wedding (to me) is a huge, HUGE responsibility - it's not like you can just reschedule the shoot.

Thanks for the reminder on why I won't be doing weddings anytime soon


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 15, 2009)

Call me lucky but I never had a back-up and never had a problem.

Then again I've never dropped a camera unless it was a question of the camera's life or mine... lol. Unlikely situation to happen at a wedding, I hope.


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 15, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Call me lucky but I never had a back-up and never had a problem.
> 
> Then again I've never dropped a camera unless it was a question of the camera's life or mine... lol. Unlikely situation to happen at a wedding, I hope.


 
Then you are setting yourself up. Things do happen and I don't mean dropping a camera. It will happen sooner or later.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I don't think so since it's been a very long time since my last wedding.

But my post was meant as a joke. With todays cameras, I would carry a spare or two.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2009)

Are you sure it was a 50D that had the mirror fall out? I mean, that was/is a common problem with the 5D. Canon even offers a free repair to users whose 5D mirror's adhesive has failed,causing the mirror to fall out.

Support - EOS (SLR) Camera Systems - EOS Digital SLR Cameras - EOS 35mm SLR Cameras - Lenses - Flashes - EOS 5D - Service Notices - Canon USA Consumer Products

As you can see from the official Canon photo above, the fix for the 5D was to install two retaining clips, one at each side of the mirror, and not to rely only on glue to keep the mirror on its frame; perhaps the 50D's mirror is also glued on too?

Equipment failure can happen at the worst times--it pays to carry spare equipment, especially now that bodies are "cheap" compared to the prices of the early 2000's. Backup is vital on mission-critical shoots. A couple of bent pins on a body's CF card slot can cripple the camera...one drop...no shootey!
Flash tubes can fail, synch cords can fail, camera body synch outlets can fail,battery packs can leak, Pocket Wizards can be crushed, light stands can get knocked over, kids can knock over equipment cases,things can sprout legs and walk away,etc. 

"Murderers don't kill cameras, floor-drops do."


----------



## epp_b (Sep 15, 2009)

You should never question having a backup in any situation where continuity is necessary.


----------



## JIP (Sep 15, 2009)

I think you said it all here.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Sep 16, 2009)

I've never had a mishap with a camera at a wedding - but I guess I will have the same day that I dont take a backup.
Always always always have a backup has stood me in good stead over the years.


----------



## sha.chanel (Nov 3, 2009)

That was a really bad day for the photographers. Maybe next time, they can try being careful. Dropping your camera is the number no no in photography. your camera is as important as your life. You don't go dropping your life anywhere right. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vancouver wedding photography


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 3, 2009)

But accidents do happen. Hence, why we call them "accidents".


----------



## Breanna (Nov 3, 2009)

I have shot one solo wedding without a back-up, but WILL have a back-up at my next wedding in December. Better safe than sorry. 

Something very tacky to consider...think of all of the guests who have DSLR's. In a true "emergency" ask to borrow one of theirs and give them $100 or something  (Gosh, can you imagine?!)


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 3, 2009)

Why would ANY professional photographer go to a paying job with only one camera body? That's just asking for trouble, for somethng to go wrong.

And "Murphy" says that it will...

Seems like having a backup would be considered SOP.

Even many hobbiests / amateurs carry a second body of some kind.


----------



## peterbj7 (Nov 3, 2009)

I was at a wedding once (as a guest) when I saw the pro photographer looking very anxious.  He'd left home without a memory card!  And I know of several people on pre-arranged shoots (not weddings) who've turned up with flat batteries.


----------



## Eco (Nov 3, 2009)

I think wedding photography leads to high blood pressure.  I did one a month ago as a favor and hopefully it will be my last one.  Even with two cameras, plenty of batteries, filters and tons of memory the stressing about something going wrong sort of took the fun out of it.


----------



## RyanLilly (Nov 3, 2009)

Breanna said:


> Something very tacky to consider...think of all of the guests who have DSLR's. In a true "emergency" ask to borrow one of theirs and give them $100 or something  (Gosh, can you imagine?!)



I'd probably be a Dick and add 2 zeros on that number, or at least as much as they are getting paid for the wedding, just to teach them a lesson, but I'm and evil person.

Really in a time when you can get a suitable backup for less than $500 there is no excuse.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 3, 2009)

> Call me lucky but I never had a back-up and never had a problem.
> 
> Then again I've never dropped a camera unless it was a question of the camera's life or mine... lol. Unlikely situation to happen at a wedding, I hope.


You just JINXed your self.
Murphy's Law is IN EFFECT


----------



## jubb (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't do weddings cuz I don't have a second set of gear.  Can't in good conscience go into one of the most important days of a clients life with 1 camera.


----------

